# Modifying a VW Beetle MK4 with Suspension Lift Kit, Skid Plate & Tires



## VW High Life (Jun 11, 2016)

We are new to the forum and wanted to share how we are modifying our 2000 VW Beetle 1.8 Turbo to survive the different terrains in Mexico.

New Suspension Lift Kit 








































































Stay tuned as we mount a new rally style skid plate and some special off road tires and test the suspension on the same stages of the WRC Mexico down here in Guanajuato Mexico.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, it looks like you are having fun; modding your New Beetle! I look forward to more pics of your work. Note: most of your pics are not showing up but just have a "tripod" placeholder. :facepalm:


----------

